# Localização de extremos climáticos em Portugal



## Lord_Of_The_Weather (21 Set 2006 às 14:34)

Boas!
Sou praticante de geocaching (www.geocaching.com) e queria colocar caches nos locais onde se encontram climatologicamente os máximos e mínimos (absolutos e médios) dos seguintes elementos no território nacional:
- Temperatura
- Precipitação
- Intensidade do Vento
- Nebulosidade
- Horas de Sol
- Nº de dias com trovoada

Os pontos serão uma coordenada geográfica simbólica para os locais seleccionados.
Sugestões!?


----------



## Dan (21 Set 2006 às 14:53)

Minima absoluta (-16,0ºC):

Penhas da Saúde (Lat 40º 19' N, Long 7º 33' W, Alt 1510 m)


----------



## Seringador (21 Set 2006 às 15:40)

Lord_Of_The_Weather disse:


> Boas!
> Sou praticante de geocaching (www.geocaching.com) e queria colocar caches nos locais onde se encontram climatologicamente os máximos e mínimos (absolutos e médios) dos seguintes elementos no território nacional:
> - Temperatura
> - Precipitação
> ...



Boas boas palavras o leiam! 

Mas  toda a informação é díficil, ou estás afalar em termos deste ano ou de sempre, é teria de fazer para todos os dias daqui para afrente, quanto à tempraturas na boa, mas % de nebulosidade nº de horas de sol e nº dias trovoada ( este ano perdi a conta, mas devo ter mais ou menos uma ideia, pq parei os registos em Julho e já ia com 8 dias des o início do ano).

Vou ver,

Abraço


----------



## Lord_Of_The_Weather (21 Set 2006 às 15:56)

Olá mais uma vez!
Eu pertendia dados com expressão climatológica, ou seja, resultado das médias 60/90. Caso fosse num intervalo anual teria de andar a mudar as caches todos anos.
Os valores absolutos podem ser desde que há registos.


----------



## Seringador (21 Set 2006 às 16:17)

Lord_Of_The_Weather disse:


> Olá mais uma vez!
> Eu pertendia dados com expressão climatológica, ou seja, resultado das médias 60/90. Caso fosse num intervalo anual teria de andar a mudar as caches todos anos.
> Os valores absolutos podem ser desde que há registos.



Ok, amanhã tens isso aqui exposto


----------



## Bruno Campos (26 Set 2006 às 09:50)

Máximos precipitação

Tibo da Gavieira:

Máx mensal: Dez/2000 - 1577.8 mm       (isto dá 50mm/dia)
Máx anual: 2000/2001 - 6693.5 mm        (18mm/dia)

axo q ainda deve haver mais qq coisa acima disto


----------



## Fil (10 Out 2006 às 16:59)

Bruno Campos disse:


> Máximos precipitação
> 
> Tibo da Gavieira:
> 
> ...



Sabes a média 1961-90 dessa estação?

Segundo os dados que o GranNevada publicou certo dia no Meteored, as duas estações com maior pluviosidade de Portugal continental (e talvez da peninsula) são Leonte e Portela do Homem, ambas no Gerês. 

*Média 1961-90:*
Leonte: 3103,3 mm
Portela do Homem: 3039,2mm

*Média 1942-80:*
Leonte: 3497,2 mm

*Máximo anual:*
Leonte: 6050,0 mm (1/12/1959 a 30/11/1960)
Portela do Homem: 6340,8 mm (1/12/1959 a 30/11/1960)

Um documento estima uma média de 3900-4200 mm para as cumes do Gerês perto da fronteira com a Galiza:




Atenção que o local mais chuvoso de Portugal não fica no continente mas sim nos Açores, mais precisamente na ilha do Pico, com médias superiores a 4500 mm!


----------



## Bruno Campos (10 Out 2006 às 17:14)

a média 61/90 : 2523.10mm

mas os ultimos 30 anos q tenho registos 70/01: 2789.50mm

N é tão alto como essas do Gerês, mas no inverno de 2000/2001, atingiu o maior máximo q ja alguma vez vi.

*Ano 2000/2001

Out - 259.2
Nov - 963.4
Dez - 1577.8
Jan - 1276
Fev - 368.1
Mar - 1573.3
Abr - 190.8
Mai - 235.8
Jun - 5.6
Jul - 112.7
Ago - 63.5
Set - 67.3*

TOTAL:* 6693.5*


----------



## Minho (10 Out 2006 às 22:02)

Esse ano de 2000/2001 em chuvas foi qq coisa. Não tenho os registos comigo mas lembro-me de ler no site do IM que em Viana do Castelo tinha caído em Janeiro o *dobro * do máximo registado! Não foram mais 200 ou 500 mm do máximo registado mas sim duas vezes mais! Alguém tem estes registos?


----------



## Fil (10 Out 2006 às 22:22)

Minho disse:


> Esse ano de 2000/2001 em chuvas foi qq coisa. Não tenho os registos comigo mas lembro-me de ler no site do IM que em Viana do Castelo tinha caído em Janeiro o *dobro * do máximo registado! Não foram mais 200 ou 500 mm do máximo registado mas sim duas vezes mais! Alguém tem estes registos?



Viana do Castelo teve altissima precipitação nos meses de Dezembro de 2000 e Janeiro de 2001 mas em nenhum deles bateu sequer o seu máximo anterior (por muito pouco). O mês ao qual te deves estar a referir é a março de 2001 em que teve 629 mm quando o seu máximo anterior era de 229 mm em março de 1979. Impressionante!

Mas Viana do Castelo só tem estação desde 1970 e por isso perdeu muitos anos chuvosos. Por exemplo Vila Real tinha o seu máximo para março precisamente no ano anterior em 1969, Penhas Douradas tem o seu máximo de março em 1886 com 1236 mm.


----------

